# just thought i would show you all my yard



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

well here is my yard its at my house and most of the horses you see in the pics are horses there to be trained by my dad!

we have a jumping paddock


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The background scenery in the first shot is beautiful - I am so very jealous of you living in Ireland.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

we also have three fields, a front yard with 3 stables soon to be 4 and a tack room


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks thats only the paddock uploading more now i think i am very lucky wit all this right beside my house


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

I do am jealous. It looks like you have a beautiful view along with a very nice place. Love the little gray and white paint? So cute


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw that ones not ours the only one in any of the pics that is ours is the smallest one there the piebald lol he is mine and is a complete brat but i love him anyway more to come in a minute lol


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

and finally a barn with four stables and our feed and rug area, a lorry thats not ours we are getting ours done up atm, a walker, and a lunge arena well thats finally it with all the pics and everything hope you all like the yard!!!

what everyone think???


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ugh. I want to live in ireland so bad :[ It looks so pretty!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah wen its not raining lol i caught it on a good day lol


----------



## horse nut (Aug 10, 2009)

well I have never met someone from Ireland, so first it is good to meet you! Is that blue truck have living space in it? If so I want it, haha


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

it does but it needs to be done up a lot and dad likes another one better so we arent keeping it lol


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

It would make the horses safer to fix the fence, but it is SO pretty there! I wish I could live in Ireland!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah they only broke it that day so dad got it fixed


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

Awww....I love Ireland...such a charming place! I wanna ride there! Wah! lol Cool yard!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw thank you i am really lucky its right beside my house


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

StormyBlues said:


> ! I wish I could live in Ireland!


 Lol You Would Hate To Live In Ireland! We Dont Get Summers Anymore! It Just Rains And Rains!! Lol


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

No, I'm not jealous of your place at all, what are you talking about >:|

**** it is beautiful :{


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Interesting jumps. Very creative.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Thank you sunny I just use what I have round the house


----------

